# repercussion for breaching Visa Conditions



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Good day all

What is the repercussion for breaching the conditions of a Valid Visa, e.g Working on a Visitor Visa or Relative Visa without work endorsement 

Regards


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Jack14 said:


> Good day all
> 
> What is the repercussion for breaching the conditions of a Valid Visa, e.g Working on a Visitor Visa or Relative Visa without work endorsement
> 
> Regards


Hi Jack14, 

Your employer is the one that will take the knock, by getting fined. My suggestion is that you look at getting an endorsement asap. Are you the partner/spouse of a South African Citizen?


----------

